# update on 29 gallon reef and 10 gallon nano-reef



## s13

Well, it seems like I'm adding new stuff every week, lol. 

Here is the 29 gallon last month.









Here is the 29 gallon today.









As you can see, I've added a lot more stuff and you can also see that my red grape kelp macro algae (at the top of the tank) has grown like crazy. You can also see how much coraline has grown within a month. I have been adding Kent Marine Coral-Vite and Zooplex to the tank once a week and can notice a huge difference!!

The 10 gallon has also gotten a lot since last month.

Here is the 10 gallon nano last month.









Here is the 10 gallon nano today


----------



## sneasle

Looking good.


----------



## Guest

Looks great! I love the simplicity of the ten gallon. You've layed it out very nicely and the colors really pop. That candy cane coral (I believe?) looks very nice. The watermelon colors are very pretty. 

Your 29 gallon is looking fantastic as well. Is that a tube anemone in the bottom left corner?


----------



## s13

Scuba Kid said:


> Looks great! I love the simplicity of the ten gallon. You've layed it out very nicely and the colors really pop. That candy cane coral (I believe?) looks very nice. The watermelon colors are very pretty.
> 
> Your 29 gallon is looking fantastic as well. Is that a tube anemone in the bottom left corner?


I'm guessing you're talking about the Red/Green Trachyphyllia in the 10 gallon. There is a candy cane coral next to it to the right but now that I notice it, it's knocked over, lol. I need to pick it up! Yeah, that's a tube anemone in the 29 gallon. I almost want to call it a yin-yang tube anemone because of the coloration around the base of the tentacles. 

Here is a picture of it close up, you can see the white/black. Sorry for the big size, too lazy to resize lol










BTW, that photo only had the black matte put on it, the rest was left alone, no photoshop pretty much.


----------



## Guest

Its beautiful! And it hasn't been causing you trouble in terms of stinging other corals or harming anything in general? I've heard they can be a pain, but I've never kept them myself.
Most I see are a green/pink sort of color combo. I like yours better...much more unique.


----------



## s13

Scuba Kid said:


> Its beautiful! And it hasn't been causing you trouble in terms of stinging other corals or harming anything in general? I've heard they can be a pain, but I've never kept them myself.
> Most I see are a green/pink sort of color combo. I like yours better...much more unique.


If you see in the picture, I kind of have him in his own little corner and he hasn't moved any. I just kept him away from any corals so he hasn't stung any coral. As for fish, he ALMOST got my maroon clown once, but it was because the maroon clown thought the krill was for him and darted at it as i was feeding the tube anemone but other than that, it has left everything else alone. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## CollegeReefer

Very beautiful!


----------



## karazy

looks so good. i didnt nkow you could put a marron in a 29. and can we see a pic of ur 29s sump?


----------



## Fishfirst

hopefully you don't get any broken off stinging cells from him... beautiful but can sting things without moving. http://www.wetwebmedia.com/tubeanem.htm
very nice though


----------



## s13

29 gallon doesn't have a sump, just has a coralife super skimmer 65 and a ehiem canister filter. This tube anemone has been in reef tanks for years, the guy I bought it from had it for 2 years in his reef tank and never had any problems. I'll keep that in mind though.


----------



## sneasle

Thats one bad @$$ looking piece of biomatter!

I like.


----------



## karazy

how do u do water changes with that one red coral so high?


----------



## Guest

from what I usderstand, it's okay for corals to touch air now and then. They do it in the wild during lowtide.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, corals can be out of the water for quite some time without being harmed.
That's not a coral though, that's a macro algae.


----------



## s13

That is not a red coral up top, it is a red grape macro algae. plus, the lower the water gets, the more it leans, it bends like a noodle would I guess lol


----------



## k-dawg-

woah! did you play with the wb on that anemone shot or does it actually look like that?


----------



## s13

It actually looks like that. What is WB? white balance?


----------



## k-dawg-

yea white balance, that looks sweet dude nice snag!


----------



## s13

LOL, turn the music on and dance a little? You're crazy =P


----------



## Ocellaris><>!

hey what kind of rock or base rock is that in your 10 i want to get some for my 10 but dont know what kind. sweet anemones what kind R they P.S. your tank is AMAZING!


----------

